# Commencal Absolut AL



## sei-men (8. Januar 2014)

Möchte mir ein Commencal Absolut AL anschaffen, bin mir aber wegen der Grösse nicht sicher. Fahr sonst nicht Dirt oder so, nur Enduro und DH und will das Absolut primär zum Pumptrack fahren - für irgendwelche sprunglastigen Dirtracks bin ich zu alt...

Wer kennt das Bike und kann mir eine Empfehlung abgeben, was mit 185 cm fürs pumpen das beste ist?

Tnx, Simon


----------

